# how do you litter box train a tegu???



## kpelzer (Jun 29, 2009)

hey guys i was just wondering if any of you guys had tried litter box training your tegu and if so how, lol???


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2009)

I wish I could help, but I have never litter box trained a tegu.


----------



## kpelzer (Jun 30, 2009)

nobody's had success at this???


----------



## Tux (Jun 30, 2009)

I plan to try, they should be smart enough to train to go in one area.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 30, 2009)

I got lucky and had a monitor that used a litter dish inside his cage.for some reason he just used it. I kept him on astro turf carpet so maybe it felt more natural for him (Like crapping in dirt and sand) so maybe you can use outdoor carpet or something similar as the cage floor.then place some mulch(or what ever you currently use as substrate) in a litter box./dish and see what happens. then you can gradually replace the mulch with litter. then once he gets used to the litter you can gradually replace the mulch in his cage. Just and idea, but let us know if you try it and if it works! I might even try it myself when i get another hatchling.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 30, 2009)

Tux said:


> I plan to try, they should be smart enough to train to go in one area.



don't remind me lol.. Mine hates having to go in its tank. so when I was late she found a way to break out of his old cage and poop on the same spot every time. I eventually layer news print there but I already have some stains on my carpet to remind me


----------



## Turbine (Jul 2, 2009)

I've had my tegu for about a month now and he's about two months old. 

He never poops in his enclosure. Its always in his feeding bin after he eats. He began doing on his own about a week after I got him. 

He gets fed roughly the same time everyday, maybe that has something to do with it?

Turbine


----------

